# carbon wheels on AL frame



## freeport (Aug 28, 2015)

anybody have thoughts on putting carbon fiber wheels on a aluminum frame? Is there any noticeable difference in weight? Rough riding, hard on the wheels, etc?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

freeport said:


> anybody have thoughts on putting carbon fiber wheels on a aluminum frame? Is there any noticeable difference in weight? Rough riding, hard on the wheels, etc?


I don't see any reason why you couldn't do this, though I have yet to see it done. You would need to get the correct brake pads for carbon rims.

What are you trying to achieve by doing this? Reduce rolling weight? You are looking at an outlay of at least $800, but more like $1,000+.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

freeport said:


> anybody have thoughts on putting carbon fiber wheels on a aluminum frame? Is there any noticeable difference in weight? Rough riding, hard on the wheels, etc?


Why would it matter? How would it be different from using carbon wheels on a carbon, steel, or Ti frame?

What type of fork is on the bike? handlebars, stem, seatpost, etc


----------



## freeport (Aug 28, 2015)

What do you know about some of these 400-600 ones on amazon?


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

freeport said:


> What do you know about some of these 400-600 ones on amazon?


They're the same quality as the cardboard boxes in which they're shipped.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

freeport said:


> What do you know about some of these 400-600 ones on amazon?


What brand are they? If it's an off-brand, I would steer clear. If a known brand, check user reviews carefully. It may be a troublesome model.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

freeport said:


> What do you know about some of these 400-600 ones on amazon?


For this kind of money, they are typically off-brand Chinese with questionable standards or quality control. Many more horror stories than success stories with these so exercise caution, a lot of caution. There are some that are better than others but if you don't know what you are getting into, it may be best to steer clear.

Regarding your initial question about weight, you buy carbon rims for their aero benefits and lateral stiffness. Weight is similar to a low-mid profile aluminum.
A 1600-1700 grams aluminum wheel is hard to beat for general spirited riding and will be safer to ride if you get caught in the rain.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

dcgriz said:


> Regarding your initial question about weight, you buy carbon rims for their aero benefits and lateral stiffness. Weight is similar to a low-mid profile aluminum.
> A 1600-1700 grams aluminum wheel is hard to beat for general spirited riding and will be safer to ride if you get caught in the rain.



^^^This.

I have never figured it out. For most of us on Al bikes riding at the speeds we do, I can't even imagine wanting or needing Carbon Aero wheels. No part of me wants to deal with that. I sure as heck won't buy a set from the Amazon marketplace. No thank you. Good quality Al rims from H+ or Pacenti, laser spokes and solid hubs. I really don't see a reason to do anything else.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

nsfbr said:


> ^^^This.
> 
> I have never figured it out. For most of us on Al bikes riding at the speeds we do, I can't even imagine wanting or needing Carbon Aero wheels. No part of me wants to deal with that. I sure as heck won't buy a set from the Amazon marketplace. No thank you. Good quality Al rims from H+ or Pacenti, laser spokes and solid hubs. I really don't see a reason to do anything else.


The little bit of advantage you get from aero rims will be a regret the first time you get caught in a crosswind.


----------



## BlueWheels (Oct 17, 2008)

There is no downside to using carbon wheels on an aluminum framed bike. I know plenty of Crit racers who have decided they like the price of the CAAD10 and the feel of 303s or 404s, so they do it all the time. I really like my 303 tubular a and wouldn' hesitate to put them on an aluminum bike if I had one.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Lombard said:


> The little bit of advantage you get from aero rims will be a regret the first time you get caught in a crosswind.


I have raced over 50 times this year on 50mm carbon tubulars in all sorts of wind. Zero regret. 




BlueWheels said:


> There is no downside to using carbon wheels on an aluminum framed bike. I know plenty of Crit racers who have decided they like the price of the CAAD10 and the feel of 303s or 404s, so they do it all the time. I really like my 303 tubular a and wouldn' hesitate to put them on an aluminum bike if I had one.


Same here. And as I posted in a similar thread, Specialized is aiming directly at the CAAD with their new Allez. The bike in the article below is rolling on carbon rims: Specialized Allez Sprint X1 criterium racing bike debuts | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos
If I destroy my carbon race bike (knock on wood) and need a quick replacement, I would put my race wheels on something like that allez.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

freeport said:


> anybody have thoughts on putting carbon fiber wheels on a aluminum frame? Is there any noticeable difference in weight? Rough riding, hard on the wheels, etc?


I don't see any reason why would carbon wheels on a aluminium frame be any different than on frame from another material.
If you are asking how smart is to put carbon wheels at all, than its totally different story and I would advise you to go for aluminium rims.


----------

